# Good a Evening All



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have arrived at the lake house for two blissful days of beadwork. I have a craft fair on Saturday and want to create some new pieces. I have designs in my head waiting to be strung but I wanted some feedback from anyone who would like to chime in. My question to you all, what would you be looking for at a craft fair in the way of jewelry pieces and what price range would you also be willing to spend? What do you think the trends are?
I really feel jewelry is generally an impulse buy. 
I appreciate all and any opinions. Thank you!
Kathy

While driving up here tonight I had an idea for a special. I will create a Christmas in July sign advertising 20% off select items.
Below are some pictures of my work
PS sorry about the a in the title, darn iPad always changing things on me :|


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful bead work. I think I would look for earrings.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

comebackknitter said:


> Beautiful bead work. I think I would look for earrings.


Okay great any particular type? Gemstones perhaps?


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I like big hanging down ones. Or loops with one or two stones or beads. Have a productive time.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

Beautiful work.

I love dainty ear rings. I have been looking for some post (not french hook) lighthouse ear rings with enamel coloring of red and white about 3/4" to 1" long maybe a little yellow towards the top for the beacon . I just can't find them anywhere. 

Just a thought for you to ponder. 

Barb


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Why not some Christmas color necklaces or bracelets or pendants? These would be good for young children as well as adults. I would even like to suggest decorations for the Christmas tree. Good Luck!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I just paid $26 (marked down from $34) for a beaded necklace with a good size piece of kryolite hanging from it. But my weakness is earrings - any kind! Good Luck!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice work!....I love Dangle earrings... not too terribly long/ almost medium short in length......Good luck on the sale.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It seems most of you would look for earrings. What price range would you consider?


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

I look for hoop earrings....medium size....with a few beads on them. Around 15.00.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I usuallly look for turquois or jade or other stones. No diamonds or anything like that!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

your work is lovely. It will depend on the customers that come in. I was recently at an Artisan show and the people shopping there were looking for unique one of a kind items. Good luck on your creations and at the craft show.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> your work is lovely. It will depend on the customers that come in. I was recently at an Artisan show and the people shopping there were looking for unique one of a kind items. Good luck on your creations and at the craft show.


You are correct. Jewelry is usually an impulse buy and people want different and unique. I wanted to see if I could get information from KP members as to what they would look for. I have numerous Kumihimo pieces ready and they are unique. Thank you for the best wishes.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I might be the odd one then, I look for bracelets, around $25 .):


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what would you charge for that first necklace (middle picture)? It's truly elegant.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a 14 yr old granddaughter who would be looking for presents for friends at this time of year as well as buying for herself. Have you thought of coming down to her generation, they look at jewellery stalls and moms follow. She is into the stretch bracelets, friendship bracelets and leather bracelets. Most of these have glass beads or pearl beads and aren't expensive but it gets moms looking at the good items. I like your jewellery, my daughter was wearing a bracelet very similar to the top one yesterday. Good luck with your stall.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been on an earring binge lately and usually spend $35-$45, although an occasional pair for $15 slips in too. I only buy 'art' jewelry, so I expect it to be handmade and unique. I'm a bracelet nut too and usually spend around $50 for 'arty' pieces. Let us know how it goes!

Quite honestly, having a selection selling for $15 would be difficult to resist, and once you have my attention, I'll see all the others too.


----------



## Joan V (Jan 8, 2014)

I love everything you do but I can't help you I'm not a jewelery person I'm a garage sale junkie so you know how that goes.
Joan v


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

That necklace (in the second picture) is absolutely gorgeous. Worn with a black top.....Wowzaa


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

What are you asking for the piece with the donut bead, I'm smitten.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the replies. 
I have slept well last night and ready to begin.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I love your work. I'd be looking for bracelets or earrings. The price is difficult to figure out since an artist should not only be paid for their materials, but the time it takes to make the piece. I'd pay $25 for a fairly simple glass bead bracelet, and go up from there for a more complicated piece -- same with the earrings.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mperrone said:


> I love your work. I'd be looking for bracelets or earrings. The price is difficult to figure out since an artist should not only be paid for their materials, but the time it takes to make the piece. I'd pay $25 for a fairly simple glass bead bracelet, and go up from there for a more complicated piece -- same with the earrings.


Thank you for responding. I have my items priced according to materials and time. I guess I was asking to see what you all thought was fair but granted you need to see the piece before you could say. Thank you again for your feedback.
The weather looks great for Saturday here in the Adirondacks


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't wear jewelry...but I just want to say these are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

my problem is I do make jewelry too. So when I go to craft fairs or even to a store sometime and I see something I like I usually tell myself Oh I could make those. So I am no help here. I like small dangle earrings. Talking about Christmas I just saw some in an old magazine that look like very long dangle earrings. They look very easy to make. Just one long dangle.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Kathy, your jewelry is very nice. Those necklaces would sell here for sure. I am a bracelet person. I really like the bracelet you have shown. Such different areas and prices vary so much but that would be around $15.00. The necklaces $25.00 to $45.00. Hope you do well at your show. Good luck.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Your jewelry pieces are gorgeous! Earrings and bracelets are definitely sellers at the markets I've participated in / attended in my region. Generally a price range of $10-25 seems to go well. Most of the pieces I make and sell in this range are fairly simple designs using Swarovski crystal and pearls as adornments. I find the Argentium silver and Kumihimo jewelry I make don't sell as quickly at markets because of the higher sales prices due to a) cost of input products, and b) the time to make the pieces.

I like the idea of focusing on Christmas...getting ahead with small gifts and stocking stuffers at this time of the year is a good thing! Wishing you the best and looking forward to see more of your jewelry work posted.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Medium length earrings w/some safety latch so they don't come off, a colored gem which is great for B'day stones... price range up to $15.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Because of my family and friends fighting cancer., I'd be drawn toward any jewelry that is teal for cervical,cancer, or pink,for breast cancer


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I love "artsy" dangle earrings , silver with unusual beads.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Something I would look for and I realize I am in the minority is clip on earrings. There are a few of us in the world who can not have our ears pierced and would like to wear earrings. I have diabetes and the doctor recommends I do not have my ears pierced so that really limits the earrings I can purchase. Maybe one or two pairs could be worked into your craft show. I would love some long dangly ones and have tried to convert some with the clips that you can buy but they don't look as good.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

I always look for pins, love them and wear one every day.
My price range is $25 or less. Your work is lovely.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

OMG! You are so talented! These are fantastic designs. I always look forward to seeing your work. 
Well done kiddo!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

the donut necklace is stunning!!
Blessings


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Beth72 said:


> my problem is I do make jewelry too. So when I go to craft fairs or even to a store sometime and I see something I like I usually tell myself Oh I could make those. So I am no help here.
> 
> Same way with me. I don't always get around to doing it though. Reminds me of a sign I saw one time in a shop.
> "Yes, you can make it, but will you."


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Your pieces are gorgeous. You will do well and sell everything you make... I'm not a jewelry person I like necklaces and bracelets and rings. My prices are usually around starting at $18.00 for rings and bracelets I have been known to buy some a lot more up to $85. Depends on the item. I like birthstone items my birthstone is sapphire I love blue. I also like turquoise. I know diamonds are a girls best friend but I like my real friends better. They are my diamonds. lol lol But I do like sparkle... So now you are just as confused as I am and I have not given you any better idea then when you asked. lol lol lol


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Karen L said:


> Something I would look for and I realize I am in the minority is clip on earrings. There are a few of us in the world who can not have our ears pierced and would like to wear earrings. I have diabetes and the doctor recommends I do not have my ears pierced so that really limits the earrings I can purchase. Maybe one or two pairs could be worked into your craft show. I would love some long dangly ones and have tried to convert some with the clips that you can buy but they don't look as good.


Great idea. The wholes in my ears closed up some time ago because of non use. See I'm not a jewelry person. lol lol I would buy some clip on earrings.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

You are a woman of many talents, very creative. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I love the bottom picture of the necklace with the lovely silver pendant. And would want earrings to go with it. No bracelets for me, but love earrings. Green is my favorite color. Priced from $25 to $50.
Your work is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Whenever I buy jewelry at a craft fair, I like to buy a matching or well coordinated necklace and bracelet set. I sometimes buy earrings but not too often because I prefer posts and most make earrings with French wires. I never buy long dangly or oversized earrings because I have a short neck. Maybe I'll have a long, swan-like neck in my next life! :lol:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I make jewelry too, so I rarely buy any, but my taste leans toward semi-precious gem stones and also pearls. Sometimes I add Austrian crystals to my work for a little sparkle with the pearls. Aloha... Bev


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Your pieces are so pretty.

We are all over the place with our ideas. I think that is good!

I like simple pieces. Blue, green, purple sea glass are a favorite of mine. I don't like heavy pieces.

I have an interesting eyeglass beaded cord that is very handy. Another thought-Something pretty to attach a name badge like many nurses wear.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Your pieces are very beautiful.


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

Love love love the necklace in second pic!!!! All your jewelry is beautiful. I usually spend $30 - $40 on items, but it does depend on the stones, leather, etc.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments. I have had a very productive day. Tomorrow I will concentrate on earrings and looking over older pieces to see if I can remake them without spending too much time on them. I appreciate all the feedback. Have a restful evening.
Kathy


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful beading. Love to have a couple of those to go with my wardrobe


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Please show some more of your work!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dogLVR said:


> Please show some more of your work!


Awww, your sweet. I will try and post later. I have been beading non stop and now hubby has arrived at the lake.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, Kathy,
Saw your post a bit late, but I just love the necklace on your second pic. Just because it is so different. For some things unusual and attractive I'd go to $30,-. Maybe that is not much, but, hé, I am from Holland, remember.... we dó have a reputation, right..?!
I'd love to seem some more pics of your work too!
Am considering to start some wire crochet jewelry soon, do you do that?
Hope you have a good fair and then back to the fairies please.. please...?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Well the craft fair was a disappointment but I still made it a fun day. Some pictures of my work displayed in my booth.
I am on my second glass of white wine ;-) drowning in my sorrows. It is not always about making money but all the schlepping ugh!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you day didn't go well. Not only are your items beautiful, but the display is as well. Just know that another day will come when people will find just what they want at your table. Enjoy the wine!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh wow, love your work even more than before. Just wonderful beading


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

So sorry it was a disappointing day, Kathy. Your pieces are beautiful! Thank you for sharing your pics.


----------

